# Commentary on "Paradise Lost"



## bookslover (Oct 4, 2008)

If any of you has read, or is thinking of reading, John Milton's _Paradise Lost_, I have a great commentary for you. It's called _Milton's Creation: A Guide Through Paradise Lost_ by Harry Blamires (London: Methuen & Co., Ltd., 1971). It's about 300 pages long.

Blamires is a clear writer with an engaging style. He explains each section of each of the 12 books of this great poem, explaining how Milton uses language to get his points across. I've read the book almost to the end of his commentary on Book 6 and I'm loving it. He really makes the poem make sense; he makes it easy to make sense not only of the poetic form, but also of Milton's 17th century English.

Naturally, the book is out of print, as far as I know. But a decent-sized library should have it. Amazon, too, probably.

I very much recommend it!


----------



## SolaGratia (Oct 4, 2008)

Here is a website on Milton's works from my former college professor; although an unbeliever he is considered a scholar/expert in Milton's works:

John Milton's Prose Works

*Caution!* One must be a strong believer before reading some of these works from secular critics/scholars/experts (so called, whatever!), since most are unbelievers who are "always learning and never able to come to the knowledge of the truth" (2 Tim. 3:7).


----------

